# Reliable supplier in UK of Hadogenes troglodytes



## peejay (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi all,
After all the helpful replies about the biggest desert scorpion, I've decided
Hadogenes troglodytes has to be the best - really unusual looking.

Now the big question is: where can I buy one - and be sure it's a good size?
Are there any really reliable suppliers out there - in the UK?
Thanks in advance,
                         Peejay


----------



## tabor (Jun 13, 2009)

Look in to H. paucidens as they have become more common than troglodytes in recent years.

Having said this, his supposedly reputable site in germany that ships anywhere in the EU has some but they are a very expensive store. I PM'd you the link.


----------



## peejay (Jun 14, 2009)

Tabor,
Thanks for telling me about that supplier - he's got troglodytes, and a lot of really interesting inverts.
                                   Peejay


----------



## BelfastScorpion (Jun 15, 2009)

tabor said:


> Look in to H. paucidens as they have become more common than troglodytes in recent years.
> 
> Having said this, his supposedly reputable site in germany that ships anywhere in the EU has some but they are a very expensive store. I PM'd you the link.


Hi Tabor,

Would it be possible for you to send me the link too mate?

Thanks


----------



## Lucozade3000 (Jun 15, 2009)

Err, could i get that too please?
thanx
-J


----------



## tabor (Jun 15, 2009)

yes i will PM it to you too, the only reason I am doing it is I can't tell if they ship to the US or not (i know they ship to all of the EU, and the site is in english), but i wouldnt want to publicly post a site practicing activities that could get board members here in the US in trouble without knowing any better.

PM sent.


----------



## BelfastScorpion (Jun 16, 2009)

tabor said:


> yes i will PM it to you too, the only reason I am doing it is I can't tell if they ship to the US or not (i know they ship to all of the EU, and the site is in english), but i wouldnt want to publicly post a site practicing activities that could get board members here in the US in trouble without knowing any better.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi Tabor,

Sorry to bother you again, but I don't seem to have recieved your PM.

Would it be possible for you to send me it again?  Sorry.

Many thanks.


----------



## Dave (Jun 16, 2009)

Thought you might appreciate the pics! She recently gave birth to 4 healthy babies! Weird


----------



## tabor (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave said:


> Thought you might appreciate the pics! She recently gave birth to 4 healthy babies! Weird


wow, they take forever to gestate if i recall correctly too. what a weird species.


----------



## Dave (Jun 16, 2009)

tabor said:


> wow, they take forever to gestate if i recall correctly too. what a weird species.


18 months! and up to 10 days giving birth!


----------



## mapleleaf (Jun 16, 2009)

can you PM me also please


----------

